# Agitation Collar recommendation



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm leaning towards the leerburg
Leerburg | Leather Dog Harnesses
But the snaps make me nervous.... I'd prefer the trigger snaps

In my researching threads I saw several recommendations for the Bridgeport
https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=102

I'm not afraid of spending $120 on a harness, but is the leerburg one worth it?
I'm open for suggestions
Thanks
Joe


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go with Bridgeport, very good quality and the price is great. You won't wear it out, thats for sure...so no reason to go uber priced.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Yoschi would fit into a medium now but will need a large soon enough... is it not that big of a deal to buy one a bit too large and have him grow into it?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Leather Harness with Side Release Buckle


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Jane on the Bridgeport. That's what I have. I got Nikon a large and he's on the smaller side for male GSDs (he's 4 years old and 70-75lbs). He started wearing it when he was about 5 months. I may have punched another hole in the leather straps, but since it's an agitation harness it doesn't matter if it fits loose.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Ray Allen one looks intriguing for the same price as the Bridgeport .... is the quick release all that necessary or even necessary at all?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Most people actually use the tracking harness for protecting (it has the chest pad). I think it's a little cheaper.

https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=96


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

> is the quick release all that necessary or even necessary at all?


it's a pain to buckle it in each time. Quick snap is easier for putting on and taking off.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I prefer the buckle(just seems safer), and have the one Lies linked. Karlo has the large, and wore it at 4 months, still fits now. I have it loaned out right now, have been trying to get it back for a couple weeks!


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.... my Yoschi is really developing a strong prey drive .... my trainer also said he has one of the best "show dog" barks in a pup his age that he has trained.... he said most show dogs won't bark when in prey mode.... so far so good
A harness is definitely the next needed item on our quest...


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Most people actually use the tracking harness for protecting (it has the chest pad). I think it's a little cheaper.
> 
> https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/...x?productId=96


This is the one a lot of people use.. And like Lies said, it's cheaper.. I've had mine (size medium) for over 7 years now and it's been used on 3 different dogs..


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Ordered the Bridgeport.... it doesn't say anywhere how long it'll take to arrive and I didn't get to choose a shipping preference ... you guys know how long it may take? 
Ill call them tomorrow to see if y'all don't know


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bet you'll get it within a week. When I ordered mine, I got it within 3 days(but I am closer to them). I got mine back yesterday that I loaned out, made me happy to finally have it back after a year!


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

We've been doing a lot of prey work with him tied to a pole, getting him to bark while in drive, he's really going to appreciate the harness...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Does your trainer have one you can borrow when you work with him?


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Does your trainer have one you can borrow when you work with him?


He was going to bring one last week but forgot.... he said he'd bring it this week for sure... just been doing it with a flat collar. Hopefully by next week Yoschi will have his own


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Lots of great suggestions on here...

I wanted to share a great leather place that I use:
Zukak9.com

They do all their own leather work and make it for you. Very fast, very good quality, and same (if not lower) price than everyone else. I have my agitation collar and leashes from them, and will be ordering a harness soon too. Their guarentee is also great too... just in case anything gets damaged.

I too would suggest a harness first. I barely use my collar now... I use a harness the most.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Another vote for the Bridgeport harness... love it. Have had it about 4 years now and used it on my two dogs plus friends and club dogs. Still looks fairly new.

I also bought the agitation collar for Zefra because I needed that extra bit of control on occasion. It is 2" wide, felt inside for a bit more padding and has a nice handle, also has the extra 'D ring' on it. I love it, although I don't use it often.. I tend to use the fursaver with a prong on another lead.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Lots of great suggestions on here...
> 
> I wanted to share a great leather place that I use:
> Zukak9.com
> ...


Zukak has some great looking stuff... thanks


----------

